# SWTOR - Totes Spiel - kassiert EA Geld von Disney?



## LongTermGamer (21. November 2016)

.....


----------



## azzih (21. November 2016)

Also wo ich das letzte mal vor nem halben Jahr reingekuckt hab war der Server mittelmässig voll und man hat definitiv immer wieder Spieler getroffen. 

Auch wird EA die Star Wars Lizenz gekauft haben für ne bestimmte Zeit. Die kriegen definitiv kein Geld dafür, versteh deine Logik nicht ganz. Aber das ganze SWTOR MMO war für EA wohl ein Flop, das stimmt.


----------



## LongTermGamer (21. November 2016)

Es ging im Sommer rapide runter. Vanjeralis ist tot seither. Sie haben den Story Schreiber von Bioware zurück geholt, der Swtor geschrieben hat. Wenn man jetzt hört, dass Battlefront, zwar auch der volle Reinfall, neu nächstes Jahr mit vollem Story Content kommen soll, denke da besteht ein Zusammenhang.
Und die Grafik von Battlefront ist sehr gut. Das beste am Spiel. Dann könnte Battlefront 2 das entgültige Ende von Swtor sein. 7Jahre später, das ist ok. Die Grafik von Swtor ist nicht mehr zu retten. Die Engine seit Jahren veraltet.

Deshalb war es mehr eine Frage, wieso lassen sie das Spiel sterben. Danke, Du machst mir Hoffnung. Ich will PvP mit Frostbite Engine spielen und mit Lichtschwerter. Dann eben warten...


----------



## Atent123 (21. November 2016)

Ich denke jetzt mit einem wiedererstarktem WoW wird EA da auch keine Mühe mehr Reinstecken um zu versuchen da irgendwas zu retten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. November 2016)

LongTermGamer schrieb:


> Machs gut Swtor



SW:ToR war im Grunde schon 3 Monate nach Release zum sterben verurteilt, die Umstellung auf F2P hat das ganze nur nochmal ein wenig nach hinten verschoben. Schuld daran war zum einen der enorme Hype den EA um SW:ToR aufgebaut hat und dem das Spiel leider nicht mal im Ansatz gerecht werden konnte, als auch die miserable Patchpolitik von EA / Bioware nach Release. Man hat ja am Anfang wirklich ewig gebraucht bis die ersten Patches kamen und dann nur blödsinnigen Kleinkram gefixt und die brennden Bugs einfach ignoriert (Belsavis *hust*), was schon nach dem ersten Monat dazu geführt hat das die Spielerzahlen drastisch gesunken sind.

Dann kam bis auf das ehr langweilige Vermächtnissystem und nen Raid ewig kein brauchbarer Content fürs Endgame, das sich als zimlich lahm herrausstellte (daily farmen auf Belsavis ( ewig lang total verbuggt) und ne 3 Raids die auch noch nicht mal besonders spannend waren.

Da war nur zu absehbar das es als bald Sharware (richtiges F2P war es ja im grunde nicht) werden würde, was es dann ja auch recht schnell wurde und was, was auch zu erwarten war, nochmal neue Spieler anlockte die das Abomodell vorher abgeschreckt hat und es wurde ja auch erstmal inhaltlich ein klein wenig besser. (Housing, neue Storys, neue Flahpoints), allerdings nach wie vor keine guten Endgame-Raids, oder andere Aktivitäten.
Das diese neu dazugekommen Leute aber nicht ewig bei SW:ToR bleiben würden war auch wieder absehbar, das war zum einen der bescheuerten Shareware Monetarisierung geschuldet, als auch dem Umstand das SW:ToR es einfach nie geschaft hat ein interessantes Endgame zu bieten.
Die Leute ohne Abo waren halt irgendwann mit der Hauptstory und den Storyerweiterungen auch mal durch, das Endgame war für sie faktisch nicht spielbar und sowieso nicht übermäßig gut und sonst gabs auch nichts mehr zu entdecken und das Zeug im Shop ist sauteuer und ohne massiven Geldeinsatz nicht mal annähernd realistisch zu erspielen, also was sollten sie auch sonst noch groß machen?

Klar das die Leute dann halt irgendwann gehen und die Server wieder leer werden.
Da kann man SW:ToR und damit EA auch irgendwie keine Träne nachweinen. Man hat es darauf angelegt das SW:ToR nichts längerfristiges werden kann und man hat es auch entsprechend bekommen.
Schade um die Marke und das generelle Spiel, aber so ist es nunmal und wird es auch künftig sein.


----------



## LongTermGamer (22. November 2016)

.....


----------

